# Spirit Box, built twice, neither works...



## Cbelcher (Jun 25, 2019)

I cannot figure out where I've gone wrong on both builds, I'm new to it, but this isn't my first build and every other build from other PCB suppliers has worked. when the effect is not engaged I get audio, but as soon as I stomp it, guitar signal is gone.  I do hear the Depth, Dwell and Attack change when I turn the knobs, not a reverb sound since there's no audio signal being fed, but I can tell they are changing the values of those parameters.


----------



## Robert (Jun 25, 2019)

Can you post a pic of your build?


----------



## Cbelcher (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Cbelcher (Jun 25, 2019)

Here’s maybe a better photo


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

build an audio probe and trace the audio signal as it goes into and through the pcb.  from your description I don't think your incoming audio signal is reaching the PT2399 and reverb brick.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 25, 2019)

Probably sound like a broken record on these builds, but yet again the 3pdt soldering looks suspect. This is how I do mine when I use a board.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

and an audio probe would show really quickly whether the audio signal was making it through the switch to the pcb (as would a DMM doing a continuity check).


----------



## Cbelcher (Jun 25, 2019)

I had thought maybe there was a solder bridge or something on the switch. I fear each build has a separate issue. I plan on making a probe tomorrow to check. Have a suggestion on a good DMM to buy?  I have one from before I started this hobby and it’s kinda crap.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 26, 2019)

I used to use a low quality DMM for a long time just a cheap harbor freight DMM. It can even test some components which is nice.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 26, 2019)

I would reflow the 3DPT switch definitely start there.


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 26, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I would reflow the 3DPT switch definitely start there.


Ditto ......


----------



## Cbelcher (Jun 26, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I would reflow the 3DPT switch definitely start there.


 I went really light because I was afraid it would bridge underneath the daughterboard  after reading through some of the other troubleshooting posts


----------



## zgrav (Jun 26, 2019)

I agree with the other commenters that it looks like you might not have good connections on all of the posts for your footswitch.

you can use your DMM to see if you have a connection from each post on the footswitch to the different things that connect to each post.


----------

